# "Classical Music isn't Dead. Nor is the CD (How to Release in 2019)"



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

YouTube vlogger David Bruce shares some thoughts on "Classical Music isn't Dead. Nor is the CD (How to Release in 2019)"...


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Just yesterday I was wasting time on one of those click-bait things, this time "What No One over Age 50 Should Own". Among the silly things was "VHS, DVDs and CDs". The suggestion was to rip everything to a hard drive and then use streaming services. Every major technical innovation for delivering music lasted about 30 years max. So the CD has outlived what may have been it's expected lifetime. I don't care - I will continue to buy them and use them as long as I'm alive. It's a great way to listen to music and to share with others. What David Bruce nails exactly is the problem of distribution. Long gone are the likes of Tower Records, HMV and such. I feel badly for young performers who want to record but realize that getting it out there is going to be tough.


----------



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

For the past 15 years, I've been listening to mostly playlists (that I've created myself) comprised of carefully-ripped CD/LPs.
For streaming, I mostly use YouTube. And I also use a bit of plain ol' local FM radio. 
Very rarely will I throw on an LP just for the purpose of playing (all the ones worth digitizing have been done so for many years).

I do think that buying physical CDs --from smaller chains (Prestomusic, arkivmusic.com, etc.) or certain local shops--is the best way to support the art and artists.

The video noted an uptick in CM sales. Several possible reasons for this, that weren't explored in the video, may be:
---The economy is doing well.
---CM is much better music (more appealing to human ear) compared to contemporary pop/etc.
---CM has a good back catalog (which can be re-tapped via "remastering" badges, etc)
---Many never- or rarely-recorded artists have royalty-free compositions avail. (i.e., in the public domain). This might lower costs of producing albums, allowing more exposure of obscure artists.

For that last point, I find myself finding new and fresh CM every day via several YT channels. Here's one example:






This studio recording from 1996 never released on CD. But now avail. as a download for sale on a Czech site.


----------

